# Yay! Kidding Cam is Back Up!!!



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

My kidding cam is back up for the kidding season.

Since I got Awesome presents on my b-day there are now TWO cameras. Right now one is on the Junior does and One on the Senior does. I have 5 seniors due any day. They have the newer and brighter camera. The juniors have the older and darker camera. Both cams don't look great right now cause they are sorta far away, but once they are moved to the kidding stalls they should look awesome 

http://www.marestare.com/fcam.php?alias=phoenixrising


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Thats awesome I wish I had cameras it would be so nice at kidding time not having to run out every hour to check on them.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Ashley.....I lose sleep waiting for your laboring does to kid!!! lol 
Awesome that you can share with everyone too....my cams aren't internet type but it certainly helps to keep me warm while watching mine on TV!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Saleen is so big! Cant wait to see what she pops out this time


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I dont know how good they are... but Harbor freight has a couple of "camera to monitor" sets that they sell for about 30.00.. I'm going to get one before Feb. and try it out


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

that is the coolest!!! my dad wanted one when we had a big herd! i'm so jealous! i gotta show my dad this!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I too...think it is cool.... can't wait... :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Oh Dear.....I will get nothing done for watching your girls! I better get some more coffee and creamer while I'm in town this morning :greengrin:


----------



## Allipoe (Sep 8, 2010)

Ditto!!! 

This will be our first time kidding this year, and so I am watching this like a hawk to see if I see anything or not, hehe. This may be a great investment for us too...


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

This web cam is the BEST! I only wish I could get the pic on my iphone.. so I could stay in bed during the sleepless nights and watch.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I want one! I want one! All I have is a baby monitor...but I can imagine I'll be out in the barn vs. using the monitor LOL
I love marestare, I have some friends who use it from time to time with their broodmares. 
The Juniors look to have flew the coop, while the senior girls with their cute BIG bellies and the chickens seem content to be inside


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Thanks everyone, they are a LOT of work to put up, but worth it. Right now the cams are just on the main stalls, but once someone show's signs of going into labor I will move the goat to one of the kidding stalls and move the cam. 

Oh and the junior and seniors mix and mingle during the day time.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Your welcome..... :wink: :thumb:


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Ok girls... now move a few steps forward... and smile for the camera.... 
Let's do that kidding scene again.. this time with feeling!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Well not a whole lot going on with the girls... really want some kiddos!!!!!!

I gave them all their birthing cuts... now I just wait.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Dreamer is loosing her plug and is very uncomfy. Found out part of the reason is there is a kid sitting over her rumen! Felt it kicking up a storm and then felt her rumen go, whoosh. I also am pretty sure I felt another kicking on the other side. so hopefully twins this year! 

No real changes in Gale or Spice. They will both be on 145 tomorrow and Saleen will be on 148! :GAAH:


----------



## VickiH (Sep 24, 2010)

Ooo, the camera was switched to a stall! No goat in it yet, but I noticed alot of fussing around by a couple of them a bit ago. *crossing fingers for you*

update: goat in stall now! :leap:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Dreamer is in the stall right now so we can keep an eye on her. She was sleeping away from the others which she never does at all. She always sleeps with someone. She seems very uncomfortable. I gave her some calcium and nutri drench. 

Her ligs are still there but they are low and her udder has filled a bit.


----------



## VickiH (Sep 24, 2010)

Thanks for the update!


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

Ohhh, My daughter and I have been watching Dreamer and she is rolling her head back and has her tail stuck straight out....been looking like the start of contractions....
She's also been pacing around in her stall the last hour or so... first I thought maybe just anxiety from being seperated...but she's definitely looking more like contractions to me. Yipppee!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

She's not comfortable at all. She still does have ligs though.. so she can't kid quite yet. I have the cam on her out with the others. She is laying by the mineral feeder along the wall. That's not like her at all.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm loving the video feed, thanks for sharing with us! I love watching those big bellies, they are just tooooooo cute!


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Ditto! Those huge bellies on those tiny little Nigis cracks me up!

I'm keeping an eye on them for you Ashley (since I've got 2 or 3 months to wait for my own kiddos!)


----------



## Allipoe (Sep 8, 2010)

Ditto here. I am addicted to watching this hehe. Luckily I have a laptop, so its set up in the kitchen so I can keep doing chores while staring at fat leetle goats. Plus I keep hoping I see something, so I can learn from it! Hehehe. 

I looked at everyone inside, and was like: Why aren't they going out?? Then remembered how north you are, and the snooow. Yuck.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

is that Dreamer that everyone has in the corner below the camera and are rubbing all over her? They are swarming around her, and she doesn't seem to happy about it, but they all remind me of the nosey women trying to get their $.02 in on every little thing that happens with a pregnancy!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Dreamer is feeling better tonight now that the kid got off her rumen. Spice is the one to watch... I think tomorrow. Her ligs are so low I almost can't feel them. She will go in the stall once she starts her usual yelling and go nuts about being in labor.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

They all look soooo cute sleeping. I feel like a stalker watching them now in their sleepy time LOL


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I was watching 2 of you in the pen today (daughter? neice???) My daughter saw me watching.. and said I was "a creeper"... I asked her if she wanted to go sit with my goats with me... and she replied " It's 30 degrees, and I have a life"
Oh Well, I guess you just have to either love goats... or not...
(she's a pretty nice kid, usually)


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

> I asked her if she wanted to go sit with my goats with me... and she replied " It's 30 degrees, and I have a life"


Ha ha ha ha!!! That is SO FUNNY! We must have the same kid, 'cause my daughter said the same thing! 
She got a phone for Xmas and she finally got to use it today...of course she hasn't put it down since she picked it up ..... I shouldn't have told her the first 30 days were unlimited text, email, calls, etc... now I'm regretting it! :GAAH:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Bellafire Farm said:


> > I asked her if she wanted to go sit with my goats with me... and she replied " It's 30 degrees, and I have a life"
> 
> 
> Ha ha ha ha!!! That is SO FUNNY! We must have the same kid, 'cause my daughter said the same thing!
> She got a phone for Xmas and she finally got to use it today...of course she hasn't put it down since she picked it up ..... I shouldn't have told her the first 30 days were unlimited text, email, calls, etc... now I'm regretting it! :GAAH:


LOL!!!

well for the phone..... What happens after the first 30 days? :laugh:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

LOL, That was my mother and I talking about the goats and trying to figure out who was going to go first.... but obviously none of them are going to go. :scratch: :GAAH: :hair: :GAAH: :hair: :angry: :veryangry: I'm going to start squeezing the fat buggers and popping them like zits.


----------



## Kfin (Jun 23, 2010)

I keep watching and I will glance over and check on them and see something tiny moving and get all excited then watch for a second longer and its a "CHICKEN" lol. Darn chickens Move Out Da Way. lol.


----------



## Allipoe (Sep 8, 2010)

Megan and I have decided we TOTALLY have to do this. Its amazing. Given that we share the herd, and live about 45 minutes from each other, it will be a lifesaver for those long nights of babywatchin'. Plus I can be on the alert and get over there to midwife quickly, as Megan is kickbutt at the supplements, drug dosing, etc (technical stuff) whereas I have midwifed so many animals in our area that I feel like its old news... Love being two sides of a coin hehe.

I keep watching this, trying to learn from it constantly. Like how often you feed, how they are interacting behaviorally, and enjoying the chickens...hehe. I love when one hops up on the rail, stares at the camera for a few seconds...then rocks the whole world when it jumps on the camera!


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

How hilarious.... I keep thinking the chicken is a baby too!! LOL!!

Oh and after 30 days, she has to start paying for part of her new phone bill... so we'll see how that goes... She cleaned the kitchen (COMPLETELY!) yesterday to prove she'll do chores for her phone $$. Hmmm...if she keeps it up, then I'll start wondering why I didn't get her a phone earlier - LOL!


----------

